
Google Rolls Out Home Energy Software - robg
http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/20/google-rolls-out-home-energy-software/?hp
======
pg
Notice the fine print about how you get the data. You have to have a device
installed by the power company. Few power companies do this, and few meters
support it.

Wattvision does the whole thing, from your existing meter to your iPhone:
<http://wattvision.com>

~~~
wmf
Is Wattvision's gadget going to be free? That's the big advantage of Google.

~~~
savrajsingh
If you're interested, do contact us at info@wattvision.com and we can get you
on our private beta, which is currently free.

~~~
kirubakaran
[About wattvision.com home page]

Can you please change "info [at] wattvision.com" to "info@wattvision.com"? It
looks jarring and I don't think it is going to make any difference spam-wise.
It would be nice if you cleared "you@email.com" on focus.

------
smokinn
Does anyone know of an appliance where you can just plug it into the wall and
plug anything into the appliance?

Basically it would act as a pass-through that could keep track of how much the
thing plugged into the wall is costing. It would be nice if you could set a
price on it and have it display in $/h or something but that's not necessary,
just a running total would be fine. I can handle the watt-to-dollars
conversion myself.

~~~
rms
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001&nm_mc=OTC-
Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Electronic+Gadgets-_-P3+International-_-82715001)

~~~
smokinn
Thanks!

------
tocomment
I'd be interested in a watt vision beta if you have any.

